

Judge upholds San Francisco's plastic bag law (pdf) - isa
http://www.sfcityattorney.org/modules/showdocument.aspx?documentid=1058

======
samstave
SF has supposedly banned plastic bags for some time, however you can still be
handed your loot in a plastic bag in nearly every little corner market, as
well as any restaurant where you are taking something to go.

What i think SF should require, as opposed to banning plastic, is to require
that instead corn/vegetable based bags should be used.

Plastic bags offer great convenience at a pretty significatant environmental
cost.

For pretty much 100% of single-use, temporary applications, we should be using
vegetable based materials.

Look at how much plastic is used simply as packaging for even single-use
products; plastic covers on straws, most food is all wrapped in plastic.

We should be looking at reducing these types of packaging materials that
simply gets thrown away.

~~~
binarycrusader
Did you read the linked PDF? SF probably did exactly what you suggested; they
banned _non-compostable_ plastic bags.

~~~
samstave
That's not working too well. :(

All the bags in the city are still plain old plastic.

~~~
binarycrusader
The ban _just_ went into effect -- and after a legal challenge even. It will
take some time for everyone to switch over and enforcement to begin.

